# post up hoppers



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

post up your model hoppers, lets see whats out there


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

U got any? 

I got one im workin on rite now 99 silverado


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

i build them i just put together a 87 regal 1:18 scale with a reverse rearend all mine are 4 sale i got a 61 1:18 scale and a 58 black on all gold these are all metal cars to pics coming soon from my line up and the homies hoppers to


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wer do u get those 1/18 scale kits at ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww shytt!! My 64 will be finished this week . . .i aint even gonna post my old shyt.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is the only one i have ever built, it's a 70 monty carlow, i call it ROUTE 420!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Oooohh !!!!! That is cleeeeeaann homie!!!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

trying to upload pics right now


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wer u get yo 1/18 kits @


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

chevyguy97 said:


> This is the only one i have ever built, it's a 70 monty carlow, i call it ROUTE 420!!



nice and clean


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

my bros lap top wount let me upload my pics :banghead:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wer u get yo 1/18 kits @


 they got a store with all die cast cars 1/18 1/24 all sizes


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

here one of mines got a few more 619 hydros


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

before paint


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

and after


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

4 sale hit me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice cars look me up dena4lfe


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sg90rider that 58 clean as fuck! Lovin th 61. Patterns on the regal clean too, but they look better whrn the wheels line up. How do you get the back to stay up while you hop? And how far do the fronts come down? Can you take pics of the bottom and how you set them up??? Lol I know people dont like showin they setups but shit its only models lol. Oh yea what daytons are those ? 1/18 or 1/25 scale ??? They look cool


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nw1yyiIzFVY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Won first place lowrider category at the hobbytown show today and did a exhition hop . . .


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dammit man can sumbody please post this for me?????

http://youtu.be/Nw1yyiIzFVY


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Any new hopper post them up I got 3 new one and if u want a bar I'll have them ready on new years in la pull up chippers


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nw1yyiIzFVY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Won first place lowrider category at the hobbytown show today and did a exhition hop . . .


looks good homie


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a sliver 58 front hops back lays and tops off on two switches for sale 100 bucks ready to go hit me up it just like my black one on page one hit me up (619)735-4988 ask for Tony


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

hit me


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Also doing paint jobs and I have rims and parts for sale


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> I got a sliver 58 front hops back lays and tops off on two switches for sale 100 bucks ready to go hit me up it just like my black one on page one hit me up (619)735-4988 ask for Tony


Still have it


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

pics?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

GreenBandit said:


> pics?


Give me a number to send you some


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Vids?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

com com photobucket


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

58 sold Just got a ten scale 64 just did a candy purple with a grip of paterns you no how I do coming soon 61 1/24 candy blue with a patern roof just need rims and yea it's on the bumper also working on a 63 lac I can't put pics or video up but my boy can sent you some so hit me for that hot shittttttt


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hit squad all day holding down the sidewalks


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

*.......*

http://youtu.be/C58-RFri_qo
http://youtu.be/x0shKWkPHgE
http://youtu.be/94gC3DFHBqQ


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You got any big car and your backend needs to go up and down and three wheel both sides hit squad hydros videos coming soon


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKhzlq8M89U&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

no chippin straight single pump hopper all legit 1/24 scale 62 impala


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wzi8tPj3w0&sns=fb


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

That green duece is hard met8to!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks my 59 n dads caddy


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS THIS NEW 63 I GOT COMMING GONNA SHIT ON SOME MODEL CARS ON HERE
BLACK AND RED THATS ALL U NEED TO KNOW 
BLACK MAGIC


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is my shit


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I LIKE!



Compton1964 said:


> Here is my shit


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanx jev......


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jevries said:


> I LIKE!


X2!! that caddy's wicked compton!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

hocknberry said:


> X2!! that caddy's
> wicked compton!!


Thanx bro..... Got some more cars ill be posting soon...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Compton your Caddys pretty cool. Damn, I need to build me a hopper, its been too long.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Compton your Caddys pretty cool. Damn, I need to build me a hopper, its been too long.


thanx......


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

T T T


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Compton1964 said:


> Here is my shit


 THE CADDY STR8 WHATCHA HIDING IN THE BOXES POST'EM UP COMPTON ...


----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## bigkidd420 (Jan 6, 2012)

another video


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

This is one of sg90rider's hoppers....


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to send u more I did a rearend 4 arms drive shaft and strokes and coils


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

4 sale to


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> I'm going to send u more I did a rearend 4 arms drive shaft and strokes and coils


Nice.... I don't have my phone on me but I'll check it in a Lil. I left it in my work truck.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That wagon clean!!!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

My 1/18 six trey about to get off!!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

not a hopper but its goin back to the 90s  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIZw7TSRfxE&sns=fb


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> That wagon clean!!!!


Thanks pimp the wagon for sale


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> before paint


nice how can i get one of those


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

lilred said:


> nice how can i get one of those


Hit up the homie luxman he make them u wont be dissapointed his work is CLEAN


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Na u just hit me they go for 250 1:18 scale metal car not plastic custom paint the hole 9 homie 619)735-4988


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> This is one of sg90rider's hoppers....


4 sale 150


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

got video SG??


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Not yet


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Post one on youtube I waana see it in action check out my rides on youtube too that wagon is clean too


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

sg90rider said:


>


Just got this on a trade getting it ready
for a candy paint 1:18 scale metal body


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Going candy orange with it but not sure


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

The Monte came out sick


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.it don't really hop but a nice idea:dunno:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Alrite homie i see u


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

61 impala, a few light patterns( trunk needs patterned), missing trim here and there, set up to look like a cali street hopper or sorts. Scuffed up whitewalls, standards, the whole nine. REsin skirts, I had no interior so made one for the vehicle. no weight, on the bumper off 12 v, old school u-bar hopper. Cleaner (not the best), but not all silly looking and chucked with glue. lol


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought I'd posted this one already.. Welp, heres one that's gettign redone as we speak. L.s. monte clip, diff color greens, still undecided if I'mm do somehting with the roof. I either wanna holly wood it, or chop it off and chop the windsheild lower.. We'll see. Might just go in the garbage it's missing parts too and build the red one instead to replace it? Also a few flics before it got cut. Had this car since like 2003 or 4. lol


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hopper buildoff going on soon guys! ATTN ATTN!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

heres my dancer/hopper I just completed recently. Doesnt dance or hop much right now, I gotta get another battery.


----------

